# MusicDishTV: Giovanni Allevi - Joy Tour



## mixtapes23 (Aug 27, 2009)

Watch Giovanni Allevi - Joy Tour





Allevi's performance in NY came after the big success he obtained in Arena in Verona, Italy (more than 10.000 people) with the Orchestra project "Evolution." The concert at the Carnegie Hall is part of another tour: Allevilive 09 in piano solo. The "AlleviLive" international tour, started in London on March 27th at Islingtons Union Chapel, reveals his intimate and personal relationship he has with the piano presenting his virtuous and melodical original compositions. The tour have touched down the most important cities in Italy, as well as Vienna, Salzburg, Oslo, Athens, Madrid, Seoul, Tokyo. After this concert in New York at Carnegie Hall he will go to San Francisco and Moscow.

http://www.giovanniallevi.com


----------

